# need help on setting up small office network



## immab33tch (Jul 2, 2015)

I need help on setting up small office network. I have 5 computers, 6 gadgets connected to wifi, synology 415+ and 2 VOIP connected to a lan port (magicjack). I live in the Philippines and my internet connection is just 5mbps.

I want a setup where all 4 computers can communicate with each other while the 5th computer can access all 4 but the other pc can not.

In terms of WIFI i want to have a guest connection for guests and a separate access for employees.

I also need to restrict some websites like porn sites and torrent sites.

An advance QOS that is not hard to understand is a +++

i am currently using baudtec RN243R4-2T2R-A6 as my modem router which my ISP provided.




 
Now since im a newbie and lives in a country where only have selected brand to choose from. Im a complete newbie but i tried to do some research but i got totally lost, confused over bridge, hub, switch, modem router .. was frustrated over limited ports of a modem router and then with too many ports on switches and hubs so yeah i really need help and a straight forward answer.

Pls help me i really dont know where to start.

thanks in advance


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 2, 2015)

What brands can you choose from?


----------



## immab33tch (Jul 3, 2015)

asus, d-link and linksys  sorry forgot to mention that


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 3, 2015)

out of the three - asus with merlin fw


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd be good with the ASUS or Linksys myself.  Actually, if there's a couple models you're interested in within your price point, check out the online user manuals on the manufacturer's website!

That way you'll be able to see whether or not they support QOS, website filtering, guest wi-fi, etc.


----------



## immab33tch (Jul 3, 2015)

but the problem is how do i hook up all the computer, NAS and other device that require lan port? some routers only have 4 ports what should i do? should i buy a separate switch or hub or another router? any specific model??


----------



## immab33tch (Jul 3, 2015)

hi guys im not sure what terms to use or how do i explain my self so i have a sketch here that explains what i wanted to do.. what do you think? will this setup work? 
I will use asus rt-ac68u to replace my ISP's provided router / modem and then D-link dgs-1008g for the additional ports?

Main computer and my NAS is connected to the router rather than to my switch cause i dont know i feel comfortable and secured with it? lol

any violent reaction?


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 3, 2015)

YES, your diagram would work.  In fact that is exactly what I would do.  That way, your main computer and NAS are on the same switch and can communicate with each other at full speed, while the other employees (with likely lower network throughput requirements) will all be sharing one gigabit LAN port to access the NAS but can still "talk" to each other at full speed.



immab33tch said:


> how do i hook up all the computer, NAS and other device that require lan port? some routers only have 4 ports what should i do?


Connect a network switch to one of the wireless router's four LAN ports just like you did above!


----------



## immab33tch (Jul 3, 2015)

wow never thought its that easy.. last question what do you think of my router and switch models? are they worth it? or can you suggest better router and switch combination?

thanks a lot


----------



## Ruyki (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice setup, just know that the asus rt-ac68u can't replace a dsl modem. You will have to get a new modem or use the one you have from your ISP.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 4, 2015)

Get a DSL-N55U instead. It has similar specs, except one USB 3.0 port and combines functionality of ADSL modem and wireless router. 
Plus DSL-N55U is almost half the price of AC68U.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 4, 2015)

immab33tch said:


> Main computer and my NAS is connected to the router rather than to my switch cause i dont know i feel comfortable and secured with it? lol


switches are 'dumb' so every device connected to any switch still connects to & gets its ip from the router (if using dhcp/auto)

so switches conceptually add more ports to a router & bypass the router if 2 devices behind the same switch try to talk to each other (this is what i did to get gigabit transfers between computers even though my router is only 100mbit)

this also means you dont 'need' a gigabit router unless you want those employees to access the synology that fast, security is up to it or the router's settings if available


----------

